# Help: Female guppy can not give birth !



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I've got 3 guppies, 1 male 2 females. Male and female guppy I've got from the store and another female that can not give birth is mine , was born in my tank from another pair of guppies that no longer with me. This is very strange the female I've got from the store together with male already gave birth today, after 4 weeks in my tank but my one is very fat (looks like very prignat) but still did not give any birth or so. My female is bigger (probably older as it over 6 months old already) than the store one but still fat with no baby sines. The store female is gray color with black spot in the birth place on the bottom. My female is yellow with red spot in the same place, which is very red right now. Since I've got the male he is mostly chasing my female and her stomach grey in size 3 times in past month but still no babies. I have no idea why ? I also herd about worms inside fishes but I'm not sure if this is my problem. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you have plants in the tank you are keeping your female Guppy. Because some time right away after giving birth they eat their babies if they are not fast enough or if they have no where to hide. remember fatter fish needs more food. so may be when the spot is really dark you can increase the feeding so that she wont feel hungry after giving birth.
hope this helps.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

belo said:


> Do you have plants in the tank you are keeping your female Guppy. Because some time right away after giving birth they eat their babies if they are not fast enough or if they have no where to hide. remember fatter fish needs more food. so may be when the spot is really dark you can increase the feeding so that she wont feel hungry after giving birth.
> hope this helps.


I know for sure she did not give birth yet. I have a lot of plants and I saw other guppy female give birth and babies hiding in the plants. But this one still fat and no babies from her.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes if she is stressed, she may hold the babies. Give her time and she will release them.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

george said:


> Sometimes if she is stressed, she may hold the babies. Give her time and she will release them.


Do you know how long approximately she can hold ? It has been over 1 month now. I know usually first time they give birth in 4-5 weeks and 3 weeks each time after (based on her mother)


----------

